# The goats got hunted!!



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

The 6 boys and I went for our normal loop of anout 2 miles, being VERY muddy there hoofs made huge tracks!!!

About a mile and a half into our hike some hunters come from behind us while stopped eating some bushes. They say "I thought we were onto a herd of deer", weve been trackin you for a long time!!!! I bursted into laughter!!!!

Made my day!!


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Very few people know a goat track when they see one. I've never had people stalk my goats, but I'm sure that some have seen the tracks and thought they had found a place that was over run with deer. And when the goats chew up a juniper tree it can look a lot like a deer or elk has rubbed his antlers on it.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

:lol: that's great!!! the buck i'm borrowing to breed my does is huge. i'm sure if i was packing with him all the hunters would be drooling over the tracks and racing each other to get him!!! :lol:


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

one of our local veterinarians was hiking up the canyon as we were returning. She was glad to see us because she couldn't figure out what kind of "sign" she had been seeing.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I was tracked by some hikers who couldn't figure out why the deer were suddenly following the trail so well.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

That is funny! Though wouldn't have been if they saw the goats in the distance and thought they had finally caught up with that herd of deer... :? 

We have some deer around here, but their tracks are so different from our goats! I can tell about ten or more of our goats' tracks apart by sight, but none of them look at all like the long, thin and tightly set hooves of deer - the goats have short, wide halves with a noticeable gap between the two sides and, if I am up to date on trimming, are all very neat and tidy.  
Cazz


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Sullys tracks resemble a small elk. If you look at the track
as Sullys heels being the elks front toes. 
My son says some elk tracks only show the tippy toes
not the whole hoof.

The only time goat tracks to me resemble deer is if the
deer were running.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

It would be cool to make little goat shoes that could be epoxied to their feet. We could make them with eight toes. Then people would think they were tracking Smurfs.


----------



## Goatgetter (Jan 27, 2011)

Shhhh! this one's a monster.... # 10 Sorells...


----------

